# Isotonic Drinks



## Trek Trauma Chris (27 Mar 2010)

I have started to use those Isotonic drinks during my ride. I have tried Tesco's own and now Lucozade, but both leave a phlegm like substance in the back of my throat and therefore I keep having to spit as I ride and going up hill it is irritating the harder I breathe.

What do you guy's drink and what makes.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2010)

Orange juice and in the summer a little bit of salt added


----------



## Garz (27 Mar 2010)

For 30+ miles I tend to take an isotonic/sport type powder mix concoction. Anything less only warrants water. The lucozade ones in the small tubs seem to do O.K for me.


----------



## zizou (27 Mar 2010)

nuun tablets seem to work the best for me. one tablet to a water bottle and it tastes decent too, not too strong or sweet like alot of sports drinks are.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2010)

Isostar Long Energy.


----------



## accountantpete (27 Mar 2010)

I'm a cheapskate

http://www.jibbering.com/sports/drinks.html


----------



## zacklaws (27 Mar 2010)

50grms Maltodextrin or Glucose and 20grms Fructose in a 750ml bottle with 1.2grm electrolyte powder and 150mg or 200mg caffeine. Flavoured usually with blackcurrant cordial.


----------



## Globalti (28 Mar 2010)

SIS. Made in Lancashire and sold by a bunch of cyclists.


----------



## ASC1951 (28 Mar 2010)

Plain water for the first 50 miles or so, then 50-50 water and cola.


----------



## Riverman (28 Mar 2010)

> 200grm caffeine



That would kill you, very easily. It would give you a massive heart attack.  Just one gram could give you a heart attack.

200mg of caffeine though will dehydrate you a fair bit, so not sure it it's worth it.


----------



## zacklaws (28 Mar 2010)

Riverman said:


> That would kill you, very easily. It would give you a massive heart attack.  Just one gram could give you a heart attack.
> 
> 200mg of caffeine though will dehydrate you a fair bit, so not sure it it's worth it.



My error, ment it to be milligrams.

Oddly enough one of the cycling magazines, "Health and Fitness for cyclists", last year published a similar error regarding caffeine stating that you should take 3grms per kilo of body weight. Despite informing them twice about it being a lethal dosage, they never acknowledged my messages or even corrected the error in the next edition


----------



## Chrisc (31 Mar 2010)

numbnuts said:


> Orange juice and in the summer a little bit of salt added


+1


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (31 Mar 2010)

Globalti said:


> SIS. Made in Lancashire and sold by a bunch of cyclists.



Have bought some, tried them and they are great. Wiggle, by the way sell them at a £1 cheaper than SIS themselves. Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## Moodyman (1 Apr 2010)

Water usually - but my rides are 12-mile commutes.

If I go on longer leisure rides, I will take water & Aldi's own version of Isotonic Lucosade.

Bananas & some flapjacks are useful tool. A bit of dried fruit also.


----------



## andyhunter (1 Apr 2010)

get maximuscle, is the best


----------



## The Jogger (2 Apr 2010)

Sainsbury own raspberry isotonic drink, does the trick for me.


----------



## Paco (3 Apr 2010)

I agree with Numbnuts, a bit of fruit juice mixed with water is great and, most importantly, cheap. If you take your juice "neat" it is very high in carbs.


----------



## ASC1951 (4 Apr 2010)

Paco said:


> I agree with Numbnuts, a bit of fruit juice mixed with water is great and, most importantly, cheap. If you take your juice "neat" it is very high in carbs.


And very high in salt, usually. Drinking 3l of tetrapak orange juice and no water on a six hour ride would probably do you no good at all.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2010)

numbnuts said:


> Orange juice and in the summer a little bit of salt added




+1 - Pure fruit juice though - plenty of fruit sugars.

Always with water added depending on what I want from it. I always add a pinch of salt as the dilute OJ can be a bit bland and I'm told it helps absorbtion.

3/4 OJ & 1/4 water good for an energy boost and a bit of hydration (shorter rides where it not worth bringing owt to eat)

1/4 OJ & 3/4 water good for keeping hydrated and a little energy boost (longer rides where you've got a pocket of enegry bars or malt loaf)


----------

